# Sausage smoking safety?



## Ejk250678 (Jan 27, 2020)

I would imagine this question has been asked many times before. Our old family sausage recipe is to use appropriate amounts of cure, smoking at around 200f for 2 to 3 hours, cooling quickly, refrigerating over night and then freezing. When it is to be used it is always treated as raw. Fully cooked most often by boiling for at least 20 minutes. Is this a safe practice?


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 27, 2020)

generally you dont want to run over 170 for doing sausage to prevent "fat out". your recipe isnt unsafe so long as proper IT is reached , but maybe not optimal either, but ive not experienced your families sausage either :-)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2020)

Your procedure is perfectly Safe. I don't smoke cured sausage at more than 170 either buthe you can't argue with Old Family Recipes! If you are getting a good result, stick with it and teach the kids in your family.
Both my Grandfather's made great Kielbasa but they never passed the recipes down...JJ


----------



## Ejk250678 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks. Most of the info on the web is geared toward "ready to eat".


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2020)

Ejk250678 said:


> Thanks. Most of the info on the web is geared toward "ready to eat".



Get the Internal Temp above 150 and it will be Ready to Eat...JJ


----------



## Ejk250678 (Jan 28, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Get the Internal Temp above 150 and it will be Ready to Eat...JJ


But ok if not brought up to 150 and fully cooked at a later date after being frozen?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2020)

With any sausage the safest procedure is to freeze raw or freeze brought up to a bacteria killing safe temp. This would be 135 for 30 minutes, 140 for 10 minutes or 150°F for 60 seconds. Use of a Thermometer and Clock is the safest way to make sausage.

That said, it is very likely that with 38/40 mm sausage, 2 to 3 hours at 200°F is getting your sausage IT in this temp range and you have been, will be fine...BUT....A Thermometer is your best Guarantee!...JJ


----------



## Ejk250678 (Jan 29, 2020)

Did a batch last night IT stalled out around 135 for well over an hour then finished above 150. Had to up smoker past 200 to get them to move. Was in smoker about 5 hrs total but I  think I may have fatted them out. Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2020)

They likely had plenty of smoke flavor at the stall. Finishing the cooking in a 165°F water bath, would keep them juicy and let them get to the desired IT in short order. Turning up the smoker temp is never a good idea smoking sausage...JJ


----------



## KillianMatters (Feb 9, 2020)

Sounds safe, the preparation temperature is high enough to avoid any issues. Must be delicious, too, enjoy your meaty treats.


----------

